# Travel Advertising > Shopping >  disadvantage of on line shopping

## tranzysmitha

hello tell me disadvantage of on line shopping ?

----------


## gaiuse

1. You do not see in person the item that is being sold. 
2. During times of heavy Internet use or on extremely smaller online websites, you may retrieve a site that is loading slowly which can take a lot of time spent waiting and even cause you to get bumped off of the internet.

----------


## sankalppatil732

In simple way, online shopping can be defined as the process of purchasing goods or services through the Internet. 
To make this possible, there are at least three important things including the Internet, online stores, and consumers.
Major Drawback of online shopping is....
 1. You do not see in person the item that is being sold.

----------


## Urkofobra

What's wrong with online shopping?

----------


## Qwezysse

And what can be the disadvantages of an online store? Delivery is always relatively fast. Yes, there may be problems, but it is most likely with the mail. Huge assortment in one place. There are no queues, all the characteristics are in front of you and you do not need to ask consultants. One of my favorite stores is this https://www.eshoppingonline.in . Good luck

----------


## tranzysmitha

hello tell me disadvantage of on line shopping ?

----------


## gaiuse

1. You do not see in person the item that is being sold. 
2. During times of heavy Internet use or on extremely smaller online websites, you may retrieve a site that is loading slowly which can take a lot of time spent waiting and even cause you to get bumped off of the internet.

----------


## sankalppatil732

In simple way, online shopping can be defined as the process of purchasing goods or services through the Internet. 
To make this possible, there are at least three important things including the Internet, online stores, and consumers.
Major Drawback of online shopping is....
 1. You do not see in person the item that is being sold.

----------


## Urkofobra

What's wrong with online shopping?

----------


## Qwezysse

And what can be the disadvantages of an online store? Delivery is always relatively fast. Yes, there may be problems, but it is most likely with the mail. Huge assortment in one place. There are no queues, all the characteristics are in front of you and you do not need to ask consultants. One of my favorite stores is this https://www.eshoppingonline.in . Good luck

----------

